# Navigation install x-trail t30



## Hudle (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello everybody

I have just vought a Nissan x-trail from 2005 without navi. Is it possible to buy navigation and install directly ejere The radio has ben placed?

I knowhow that i ned a new instrument to The front here navigation is placed 

Somebody Who has an answer


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes it can done. I have done it myself. Do a search on this forum, I think its on page 4 or look at this AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: Audio, Visual and Electrical :: "Kitchen Sink" GPS/DVD & Multimedia Head units reviews & options | Runboard

If you have any specific questions, I will be happy to help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/175746-x-trail-stereo-aftermarket-problems-help.html


----------

